# Post-amplificador - Ideas



## juanma (Nov 22, 2007)

Como estan? Estaba pensando en que mas ponerle al amplificador?

Al principal (35+35 TDA, futuro cambio a STK4191II) le hice un ecualizador activo y ademas estoy por hacerle un par de cosas recomendadas en PCPAudio.com.

Se me habia ocurrido algo con un LCD. Se manejar PICs asi que no hay problemas en programacion. pero no se que mostrar en el LCD.
O usar displays de 8 segmentos, etc...

Algo como para agregar al amplificador, no necesariamente sobre la señal. Algo de "estetica" digamos.
Escucho sugerencias

Saludos gente!


----------



## ciri (Nov 23, 2007)

Es un juguete o un amplificador? jaja..

MM.. por lo primero, el en display se me ocurre que puedes mostrar los valores actuales de frecuencias ecualizadas, por ejemplo..

La temperatura interior (Eso es típico de las PC nuevas, no se para que, como si alguien le daría bola)

Si tiene varias salidas, el estado de cada una de ellas...

Digamos, todos esos parámetros internos..


----------



## jona88 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lo que puedes haces es un buen vumetro. Podes hacerlo con la cantidad de led o displays LCD que quieras. Podes hacer una figura con leds, y que esta valla apareciendo "de a poco" o sea a medida que diferentes led van encendiendose al compas de la musica. suerte y saludos!


----------



## Dano (Nov 30, 2007)

Haz un analizador espectro.
Saludos


----------



## juanma (Nov 30, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Haz un analizador espectro.



Suena muy interesante eso!

Tiene un vumetro y la verdad es que no se como no se quemo todavia....
Arme el basico del LM3914 y lo conecte a la salida del amplificador 35+35 y nunca se quemo (igualemente nunca lo puse al max).

Hay alguna forma de leer un archivo MP3 desde una compactera, sin PC, es decir, tomar la señal digital y leer el artista, tema, tiempo, etc?... como para mostrarlo en el LCD

Saludos

PD: a ver si alguien se anima con una idea muuy ridicula, como para reirnos un rato


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 3, 2007)

puedes ponerle el típico juego del pong y así mientras oyes tu música te entretienes con la bolita, y  si no un tetris. Saludos, es muy interesante lo de las pics. Suerte


----------



## palomo (Dic 3, 2007)

jajajaja para reinos un rato, pero bueno no esta de mas algunas ideas locas como esta, a lo mejor pueda servir, y añadir estetica.

  Como te han comentado con unos vumetros pero que en estos la iluminacion de fondo cambie de color, aparte de oir tu musica favorita puedes divertirte viendo todo los foquitos y cambios de colores.


----------



## juanma (Dic 5, 2007)

Encontre lo que buscaba:

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=41&Itemid=1

Miren en el video, vayan al menu en youtube y hagan click en el video de la derecha.
Tal cual un mini WinAmp con la pantalla del Nokia.

Voy a ver que opinan los amigos de microcontroladores.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2007)

Impresionante.


----------



## ciri (Dic 8, 2007)

A, ese tipo de cosas buscabas?..

claro claro.. eso si esta bueno..


----------

